# How many km or miles per kwh?



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok i was wondering, how many miles per kw can we get from our ev conversions? Who here that has a running ev conversion has calculated these numbers and give the specifics of the car also please.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

It depends on the vehicle (rolling resistance, aerodynamics, weight, and speed when the measurement is taken).

200Wh/mi-400Wh/mi is a general estimate.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

www.evalbum.com is your best place to go. Pick the car or at least a very similar body to a car you want to convert and about half of the people put wh/mile in their page. It's hard to tell what driving conditions people are experiencing though because city and highway mileage are so different. The whole your mileage may vary thing.

A small car like a Geo Metro might get 225wh/mile and a pickups probably get 400wh/mile. Efficiency depends on the components used too, some small diameter (7" or smaller) motors seem inefficient in comparison to a 9" motor. I'm not sure to what degree though.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Take evalbum stats with a grain of salt. No, make that a block of salt... 

Fwiw, in the last 2 weeks I've had trips as low as 250Wh/mi (steady 55 mph on the freeway) and as high as 450Wh/mi (in the rain with lights, wipers, and heater). My month long average right now is 311Wh/mi.

This is a fairly aero 4 door sedan, though I do have a roof rack.


----------

